# Social media tabs on websites?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

How many social media and other tabs are you guys running on your websites? I have four. Facebook, Google+, Youtube, and Twitter. 

I kind of feel like it could just about go on forever and what I have is good. http://www.vancouver-house-painting.com/


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I think thats plenty, IMO


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

As many tabs as you have active social media accounts and you want your visitors to visit.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I actually added a few more last night. They are all at the bottom of the page for now. I did the website myself, so it's a work in progress. As work slows down this winter (If it slows down. Hope it doesn't ) I will be fine tuning it.


----------



## Queen Bee (Oct 27, 2014)

Woodland said:


> Thanks. I actually added a few more last night. They are all at the bottom of the page for now. I did the website myself, so it's a work in progress. As work slows down this winter (If it slows down. Hope it doesn't ) I will be fine tuning it.


I'm not sure the YouTube one is necessary....

I tend to agree with the previous poster (George Z) that you only want links to the social media sites you actually update on a regular basis.

For example (not trying to pick on YouTube) if you don't regularly post videos on your YouTube channel I'm not sure why you would want to drive traffic there.

Good job on the website, one thing I would add is some sort of "request for estimate" form on your website. It can act as a good funnel for leads.:thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I do have a "Contact us" link, but I think "request a quote" tab on home page would be good too.


----------



## Paintcast (Oct 26, 2014)

It's been proven that customers are more likely to click on social media links if you use the native icon of the social media site, since it is more familiar to users.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't see the point in sending a client away from your website. Goal is to get them to fill out that contact form.


----------



## PainterWPB (Nov 5, 2014)

Every niche and industry will be different. In our industry, you do want to keep people on your site to fill out the form or to call. Still include the icons on the front page, but don't make it glaring. The best place to make them glaring are on pages that have detailed information that is meant to be shared, such as a DIY article or a FAQ section about exterior painting.

Your social media funnel should push traffic from social media to your site.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd would have to agree with the fact that the main point is to keep them on your site and convert them into a lead. However, you still need to provide social proof. I'd stick with the major players. You would be surprised at the amount of people who watch your YouTube videos. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't YouTube the number 2 search engine in the WORLD? It gets more hits than Yahoo & Bing combined. I'd keep YouTube! We don't have the best videos, but people still like them. 

House Painting Jacksonville FL


----------

